# Weaving questions



## shar (May 3, 2006)

My son purchased at a auction for me a Union Special loom. I have been wanting to learn to weave for years so this was truly a blessing. The loom appears to be complete, but the heddles need to be replaced (rusty) and there is no shuttle. I would like to learn to make rag rugs, does anyone have any suggestions on where to order the shuttle and heddles, or any advice on how to learn to weave. I'm a little nervous on learning how to warp the loom.
Ops almost forgot, my son paid $65.00 for the loom.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I would try soaking the heddles in vinegar to remove the rust before I replaced them.
As far as the shuttle, what type of shuttle do you want to use? 
If the heddles clean up, then ebay would be a good place to start looking for a shuttle.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shar Congratulations! Union makes a great rug loom. You can order heddles and shuttles from just about anyplace that sells weaving equipment. Earth Guild http://www.earthguild.com/, Yarn Barn http://www.yarnbarn-ks.com/. There are tons of place on the internet, these are just a few of the trusted ones with good reputations.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Rag Rug Handbook, by Paula Pfaff (I'm sure I misspelled that) and Janet Meany, is considered the rag rug weaving "bible". If money is an issue, you can sometimes find it in your local library, and usually find it somewhere in the library system through interlibrary loan. But it's worth owning if you want to do rag weaving. 

Congrats! I learned to weave rag rugs on my own (by reading on the internet and books), but there comes a time when it's really nice to have someone to watch. Hope you can find someone close...

LOL! I just looked at your location, and you're in the great state of Michigan. PM me with something a bit more specific than that, and perhaps we can hook you up with someone. Or maybe you live down the road from me? Wouldn't that be something...


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, can't wait to learn this new craft. Ive been busy finsihing up a couple quilt tops that I started this winter, also need to make the sewing room into a sewing/weaving room. 
Grams, I have some of the heddles soaking in vinegar as you suggested, thanks!
Marchwinds, those are great web sites and will be spending lots of time on them.
Weever, I have sent you a p.m., love your blog


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

Try Great Northern Weaving for supplies, they have a website somewhere, and carry rug weaving warp and etc.


----------

